# What Was Your First Gun?



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just thought it would be interesting to see what everybody learned to shoot with. I started out with a Stoeger side by side coach style 410 and oh man did that thing put the smack down on honkers haha


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sears ted williams 12 gauge. 2 3/4 in. same gun my dad started with 38 years ago.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

H&R single shot .410


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Remington 1100 20 gauge
30" full choke vent ribbed barrel
no rem chokes then.

shot everything from woodcock to geese and even a deer with it.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> H&R single shot .410


Same here. It was an oldie. I could barely pull the hammer back on my own. 
From there I moved to a little newer H&R 20 ga. Still have that one. If I could get my cheek down on it now I'd use it for turkeys.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Rifle-- a little bolt action with a pistol grip and peep sights
Shotgun-- Mossberg 16 ga. bolt action w/polychoke
Pistol--Ruger Bearcat .22

The last gun is probably the only gun that my brothers and myself will fight over when dad is gone.

Mom thinks my little brother (who doesn't hunt or shoot) should have it but my argument is that I am the only one with kids that hunt and shoot.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

My first gun was a .410 sxs Quail Hammerless that my dad bought the year I was born-1942. I still have the gun and am planning to shoot some pheasants with it this fall just for old times sake. A .410 is a though gun for a beginner as the pattern is awful tight, but I still managed to get a few birds with it. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My first gun was a browning .22 that loaded in the stock.

My first shot gun was a berretta .303 12 ga. with 26" barrel. Killed everything from squirrels to deer.

This gun my dad won at a DU banquet and gave it to me when I was 12. He did the same for my brother but his gun was 1100 Rem that he won at a DU banquet.

When I have kids I will pass down a Winchester X2 I won at a DU banquet. It has never been shot.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> My first gun was a browning .22 that loaded in the stock.
> 
> My first shot gun was a berretta .303 12 ga. with 26" barrel. Killed everything from squirrels to deer.
> 
> ...


Dang, hopefully you pass on your family's luck for winning guns at DU banquets too!

My first shotfun was a 20 ga 870 express. 
First rifle was an old Marlin .22
Deer rifle was a Savage 270


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Funny, my first was also a H&R single shot .410 like dblkluk and Cobis. It was my Dad's first shotgun as well and is still in MINT condition to this day. I hardly used it and it is still at my dads house. I got an 870 12ga when I was 11 to actually hunt more practically with. Have used it to kill countless pheasants, ducks, geese, grouse, deer, and squirrels as well as whatever other varmint is crawling in the ditch and needs to be shot (skunks, *****, etc.) I plan on passing these guns down to a son should I ever knock a chick up and have one. I dont even use the 870 much anymore as it was starting to show some good wear and it has too much value to me to ruin it.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Rifle- Ruger 10/22

Shotgun: Winchester Y-model 1300 20ga.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

First shotgun-Remington 20 gauge 870 express, love it to death and will never get rid of it.

First rifle- I bought a remington 700 Adl in .270, bought it right after i bought my shotgun.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

stevens model .22

stevens .410, old as dirt hammer action, very reliable...

does a red ryder count? killed a lot more birds with that thing than any shotgun i own has :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well a red ryder was the first gun, but the first actual gun was a DU Browning 3 1/2 inch BPS when I was in 7th grade. Before that I had to borrow a gun from a friend.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I inherted my grandfathers Winchester Model 12, 2 3/4 chamber and his H&R single shot .410. He also left me a Winchester model 1890 that is a .22 short and a Marlin lever action .22. Speaking of the H&R, how do i find out what the chamber size is? It is not marked on the barrell. And i dont know what size ammo to buy. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

First Shotgun was a Mossberg 20 gauge pump. It managed to only allow take one shot because majority of the time it would jam. Didnt take long to upgrade to a BPS 12.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

My dad didn't hunt or shoot so I got my first rifle at about 26, and my first shotgun at about 25! I am getting ready to get my first pistol!!

My FIRST rifle is a savage 30-06! The first time I shot it I went and got 11 stitches from the scope. I had shot a bb gun and a friends 22 before so I was NOT expecting that much kick! :rollin:

My first shotgun was a Benelli Nova for turkey hunting!!

I still love both of them and am looking into getting a Berreta PX4 storm 9mm for my first pistol!!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

mrmcgee said:


> My dad didn't hunt or shoot so I got my first rifle at about 26, and my first shotgun at about 25! I am getting ready to get my first pistol!!
> 
> My FIRST rifle is a savage 30-06! The first time I shot it I went and got 11 stitches from the scope. I had shot a bb gun and a friends 22 before so I was NOT expecting that much kick! :rollin:


eyeyeye, (no pun inteded) Tuff stuff lesson learned!! haha, woulda been pretty bad *** if it was filmed!!! hahahhaha


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

First Rifle, Marlin Single shot that my Dad got when he was 11. First Shotgun, Remington youth modle. First pistol, Ruger Single Six


----------



## daly (Jul 19, 2007)

Browning automatic 5 12g from 1952, and a remington 870 wing master 20g from the 1950s or 60s (not sure) both were my grand farther's shotguns, that he handed down to me befor he pasted away


----------



## ritcheysr (Mar 28, 2008)

My first shotgun was a single shot 20 gauge and my first rifle was a winchester model 670 243 cal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My first gun was a daisy lever action. I was so whimpy I had an awful time cocking it. It has a peep site that you can flip to a dove tail. Yes after 54 years I still have it. I sold two gun in my life and regret doing that with one, also had one stolen.

First game hunting gun was a Iver Johnson 410/44 cal. It used odd sized 410 shell at 2 3/4 inches. Although it would shoot 44cal pistol shells and some rifle ones dad would only let me use bird shot or slugs in it. I have never tried them myself either when I grew up.

First deer rifle was a winchester 94 30-30. I shot a bunch of deer with that one.

Favorite rifle today is a Remington 700 custom in 300 win mag my wife bought for me.

Favortite shot gun is a matched pair of Bretta Silver Snipes 20 and 12.

 Al


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Stevens single shot 20 ga.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

My first gun was a Remington Model 514 .22 Rifle. I was about 13 and went into the coast to coast store in Hamilton Mt and was able to charge it and pay it off a little every month. I got to take it home right away. Different world back then. I paid $39.95 for it and I still have it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Westernfield single shot bolt action 410.... grampas gun


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Ducks unlimited H&R single shot 20ga- mom won and gave too me when I was born,then I made the mistake of tradeing it one day....damn


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

H&R single shot .410
I had a heck of a time hitting doves with it so it didn't take me long to graduate to a 20 gauge pump.


----------



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

Rem 870 wingmaster


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Winchester youth 20 gauge. Ohh man I put a hurtin on the pheasants with that gun.


----------



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

shotgun 12 gauge 870 express mag
rifle 30/06 savage 110
.22 henry lever carbine


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't shoot a shotgun until I was 12. My first gun was a Marlin 22 bolt action. I was seven. Today social services would be after my parents.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

First Shotgun; Stevens single shot 20 gauge 1968

First Rifle; Winchester 30-30 1974

First Pistol; Ruger Security Six .357 1982

First Rimfire; Remington Nylon Apache .22


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> H&R single shot .410


Same here.


----------

